# Memory Upgrade...



## mosaix (Jan 3, 2009)

OK, according to the technical manual that came with my machine the memory is *400 or 533-MHz (PC2-3200) DDR2 unbuffered SDRAM non-ECC* and comes in capacities *128, 256, 512 or 1GB*. 

All well and good, but memory like this seems to come as either *200 pin* or *240 pin* - how can I tell the type required?


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 4, 2009)

Is it a lap top or a desk top machine?
Desktop computers normally have SD memory; 184 pin DDR or 240 pin DDR2 or 240 pin DDR3.
Laptop machines normally have SO memory; 200 pin DDR or DDR2 or 204 pin DDR3.
Probably the easiest way to tell is to remove one of the current sticks and look at the label (they are normally stickered with the brand, speed and type).

Another way is to down load the free/trial version of Everest or HWinfo and look at the specs of the installed hardware.
Lavalys - Comprehensive IT Security and Management
HWiNFO & HWiNFO32 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools

If I had to guess based on the info given; I would guess that you have a desktop machine; if so you would need SD 240pin DDR2 ram.

If you want another way (guessing is bad), here is a link to Newegg's configurator which will help select the memory based on information you fill into the blanks;
DDR Memory, SDRAM Memory, Memory, Computer Memory at Newegg.com

Note; if you are running a 32 bit operating system you will be wasting your time/money installing more than 3 gig of memory, total, since the operating system software cannot address much more than this and will ignore the rest.  64 bit operating systems can address and use more memory.

Enjoy!


----------



## mosaix (Jan 4, 2009)

Many thanks for this HJ. Your guess was right, 240 pins it is. 

Upgrade now installed and working.


----------



## Grimward (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe those selling wigs need memory as much as the rest of us?  Seems innocuous enough, although I only looked at the properties of the links, and didn't follow them, so I (as usual) am probably missing the point....

Either way, I think we'll let our fearless moderators decide.....

EDIT:  Ah, seems a moderator has beaten me to the punch....the questionable posting has vanished!  Solid chaps and chappettes, them moderator types!


----------

